# passive sub to RCA L/R white and red



## lsasqwach (Nov 15, 2010)

first off, i have have a th-l1 jvc passive sub. it doesnt have any speaker outs on the sub itself so i cant route the speakers off the sub while having the sub wires in the speaker outs on the receiver. my jvc th-l1 got ripped off a table by my dog so i bought this yamaha rx-v367. i cant use the jvc to use it to power the sub because it doesnt recognize its getting power. 

i was wondering if the white/red left/right even has power.:scratch: i was wondering if i could hook up my passive sub to two rca white/red/left/right plugs and put it into the audio out ports on the back of my yamaha rx-v367 

ive heard of putting the wires into the center speaker outs and turning the sub off in the receiver,onder: but i havent got it from newegg yet so i cant try it. im just looking at all hypothetical options. i dont have the budget right now to buy a new sub and speakers (my th-l1 speakers blow) ill have to wait till christmas. :help:

i understand if it isnt possible, but i havent been able to find anything so far that says it isnt. also im sorry if this is in the wrong forum, kind of a vague topic i guess. appreciate your time and wisdom.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

lsasqwach said:


> first off, i have have a th-l1 jvc passive sub. it doesnt have any speaker outs on the sub itself so i cant route the speakers off the sub while having the sub wires in the speaker outs on the receiver. my jvc th-l1 got ripped off a table by my dog so i bought this yamaha rx-v367. i cant use the jvc to use it to power the sub because it doesnt recognize its getting power.
> 
> i was wondering if the white/red left/right even has power.:scratch: i was wondering if i could hook up my passive sub to two rca white/red/left/right plugs and put it into the audio out ports on the back of my yamaha rx-v367


Won't work as the RCA output are not amplified and you have a passive sub.



> ive heard of putting the wires into the center speaker outs and turning the sub off in the receiver,onder: but i havent got it from newegg yet so i cant try it.


You may get some output but it won't be the appropriate output.



> i understand if it isnt possible, but i havent been able to find anything so far that says it isnt. also im sorry if this is in the wrong forum, kind of a vague topic i guess. appreciate your time and wisdom.


Right forum, wrong combination of AVR and sub.


----------



## lsasqwach (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks man i figured id be out of luck. thanks!


----------

